# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - 96 Minutes 2011 720p BluRay x264-TRiPS

## Tuanvuong

Inspired by true events, 96 minutes is the story of four young lives slammed together in one shocking moment. The events of the night in inner city Atlanta, Georgia, unfold in real time as we inter-cut between a carjacking and the beginning of that day, following four separate kids - who they are, where they come from, and the seemingly innocuous decisions that lead them towards a life changing conclusion. With no adults to guide them, they're left on their own to try to survive not only this night, but the complex reality of the world they live in.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1641385/ Ratings: 5.4/10 from 1,035 users Thể loại: Drama | Thriller

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - 96 Minutes 2011 720p BluRay x264-TRiPS
FS - 96 Minutes 2011 720p BluRay x264-TRiPS Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - 96 Minutes 2011 720p BluRay x264-TRiPS*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

